# Need Suggestions for Discussion Questions for Moms Group



## KaliShanti

Hello! I need to make a list of discussion questions for my moms group. Some thing I already have include:


Who has been the greatest influence on your role as a mom and why?  
Most hated chore on the household chore list? Favorite chore?  
Share 3 positive things about each of your children.
Share 3 positive things about your husband (if you have one).  
Have you ever overcame a difficult life experience? Share how you did it.
  List 3 things you wish you could change about yourself as a mom. Now list 3 things you think you are good at as a mom.
  Do you feel you have a purpose or calling in life to raise your children? Have you always felt the way you do now?
How do you measure your sucess as a parent?
What did your parents teach you about being a parent?

*Things along these lines. Can be about kids, families, husbands, etc. Thank you!!!!!*


----------



## meemee

do you guys have a theme everytime you meet or is it just open to whatever comes up?

you already have a great list of questions and seems like it will keep the discussion going for a couple of hours or more or even days and weeks.

unless you dont have a very talkative group.


----------



## KaliShanti

We meet 2x a month. No theme, just "moms stuff" overall, but there are speakers for every other meeting so they have themes but I'm not sure what they are. I will need a lot more questions that I have though. Need ones for the next year or at least semester.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meemee*
> 
> do you guys have a theme everytime you meet or is it just open to whatever comes up?
> 
> you already have a great list of questions and seems like it will keep the discussion going for a couple of hours or more or even days and weeks.
> 
> unless you dont have a very talkative group.


----------



## meemee

ah so you are not talking just about the next meeting but for the next few meetings right.

is this a kind of formal or informal group setting. is it a large or small group.

i am part of a smallish group that has about 15 people and its casual and we talk and share a lot. we could spend one evening (2 hours) on difficult life experiences.


----------



## LynnS6

one thing that's worked well is groups that I've been part of is a 'check in' time where people go around and share something. What we often did was to share a joy and a concern that we had that week/month. This gets everyone talking and helps people get to know each other.


----------



## KaliShanti

It's pretty informal, we are split into about 5 tables with 5-7 people at each table. So the questions would be for each table.


----------

